# Havoc!!!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And yes we can agree.... I cannot stack a dog, never have done it before. No he is not easty - westy either, my positioning.



























We were at a dog show and went out for a break and snapped some pictures. I got a wild hair about trying to stack him.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow Kathy! He's a stunner!! I'm glad you got the wild hair and shared these pics!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is stunning!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous dog like that doesn't need to be stacked! Stacking is way overrated if you ask me (but you didn't







)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i love his structure. appears very moderate with a nice overall flow. color is great, head and expression are nice, feet look good... its hard to be accurate about his neck/shoulder because he's facing the camera instead of looking straight ahead. i'd love to see a head shot to see his eyes & ears!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi'd love to see a head shot to see his eyes & ears!


These are from April of this year.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Kathy, he's so wonderful and handsome!! He starts filling out and his coat is so pretty, I just want to hug him! (Not that I would dare







)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes he is filling out nicely!!! There are more pics up in pictures to include some head shots.

Thanks for posting those pics from Moses Lake again Tracy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, Havoch







looks fantastic! You are doing a super job with m. New RA title and all!! He truly looks handsome in his pics. Sweet expression, lovely coat on him too. I love his neat, rounded paws! Such a happy-looking, handsome boy is your darling Havoc! In the face shots, it looks like he's trying to connect with you: "Hi, howya doin'??"


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy not bad for your first attempt. Look at the sticky in this section, Andrew did a nice step by step in stacking. Also you can try what Lies did and stack on concrete blocks. It is very hard to learn how to stack a dog. But lots of practice and pictures helps. Also if you can find a good handler to stack him a few times and get some good pictures then you know what he should look like. It is best to have three people, one to stack and hold the dog, one to keep the dog's attention and one to take the picture. 

Nice young male that is starting to fill out, you can see the difference from his April pictures. Nice head, eyes and ear set, good length of body, short steep croup, nice feet. I would like to see more mask.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"I would like to see more mask" Me too! His dam's mask is a bit washed out too.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, you need a solid black puppy so you'll never worry again about masks and colors and lack of pigment







Just kidding, he's a head turner for sure.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Kathy- Havoc is a gorgeous dog!!! I can't believe that he is 2 already either!! 

Courtney


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Hes beautiful!!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------

